# December 8Th...



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

I can't even think straight. I'm just a driver. I don't know much about businesses. But I know if someone has money in hand, and I have something they want, I'm gonna find the quickest way to get it to them. If it has bugs then fine, fix them. But this is ridiculous.

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

This phone is going to bionic itself. By the time they release it everyone will be in There meh stages of frustration. Your right if there are bugs fix them but look at phones like the rezound we got leaked photos then confirmation then it was released no issues they have had plenty of time to get their shit together here.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> This phone is going to bionic itself. By the time they release it everyone will be in There meh stages of frustration. Your right if there are bugs fix them but look at phones like the rezound we got leaked photos then confirmation then it was released no issues they have had plenty of time to get their shit together here.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


Rofl no issues? U tried a rezound? Been to thier forums?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

No my point is the phone was released ad long as the hardware is good to the software issues if any are irrelevant there still going to push bug fix otas

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Droid RAZR, on time. HTC Rezound, on time. Galaxy Nexus, who freakin knows. This will be the last phone I am going to buy on Verizon. I'm going Prepaid after my contract is up. I like fishing and hunting and video games too much to be worried about this kinda bull. When it gets here it gets here. Better yet I may just go iPhone. At least you know when the damn thing is coming, because they want happy customers, and you know how much the damn thing is gonna cost. Screw all this damn fragmentation. Rant over, maybe...

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

And I'm from Mississippi. That's why I like hunting and fishing and video games. Ohh and fat women!  I kiiiiid! I kiiiiid!

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> And I'm from Mississippi. That's why I like hunting and fishing and video games. Ohh and fat women!  I kiiiiid! I kiiiiid!
> 
> Hope my signature isn't too offensive...


Gotta love good ol Mississippi man


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

I can confirm 12/8 as a solid date, at least from my sources.

I also got the new test device and it hasn't rebooted at all after updating to ICL48b and rerooting etc.

I finally get a chance to enjoy using it! Very excited.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

This years iPhone release came months late and ois fans were freaking out. And then they. Didn't have anything special for their fans.....that sounds like a worse situation to go through than this gnex launch. At least we will get zomethig we want.


----------



## spdivr1122 (Jun 10, 2011)

I've gotten to the point that I want this phone so bad but I don't care anymore. The problem is I don't like any of the phones that Verizon has in their lineup right now, except for the stratosphere


----------



## cu-n-az (Aug 9, 2011)

And now they've changed the specs to only 16 gig. With no SD slot that might just be the deal-breaker. Gonna wait and see if they get S-OFF and full root for Rezound. If so that might just be my new phone!

Link: http://www.google.com/nexus/#/tech-specs


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

PydePyper said the word that he's heard is that there's only gonna be a 32gb version on Verizon. The 16gb one is for for engineering only. Lets actually wait til the product is in stores before all this hate towards it and VZW ensues


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

My GNex is rev 8 hardware and has 32gb internal storage. The final hardware revision is rev 9 and was supposed to be just the battery upgrade and another unidentified fix related to the rebooting issue.
I will try to get more info to confirm but we understood it would be 32gb standard.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks CellZealot.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Guys the G-Nex is far from the Bionic! No date has been given so its not "late" yet. We will be a few weeks behind others but I'd rather have a phone that works properly.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

CellZealot said:


> I can confirm 12/8 as a solid date, at least from my sources.
> 
> I also got the new test device and it hasn't rebooted at all after updating to ICL48b and rerooting etc.
> 
> I finally get a chance to enjoy using it! Very excited.


Thanks for your updates. Keep them coming, can't wait either.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't know why everyone is getting worked up over the date. It has NEVER been announced. They said by the end of the year. Will they release it by then? Considering the state the phone was in when I last saw it. It's VERY likely in the next week or two. I'm even more concerned with people taking dates from people. Every week from now until the end of the year has been guessed. Of course they are gonna be right, and even be able to quote themselves. Bottom line, the phone will be out by the end of the year. Anything before December 30th is a bonus. (I consider the 31st the end of the year and they said before)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Just a shame if Dec. 8 is right as that makes them miss Black Friday and even the week after. That will for sure put a slight damper on sales but oh well I guess.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Honestly, who cares about sales even? So what if nobody but the development community buys it? It wouldn't hurt either way.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Honestly, who cares about sales even? So what if nobody but the development community buys it? It wouldn't hurt either way.


verizon?


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

I work in a phone retail and I actually happened to meet with the vz rep today and while she said she wasn't alowed to say anything, look for something from big red sometime late next week.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Honestly, who cares about sales even? So what if nobody but the development community buys it? It wouldn't hurt either way.


It seems likely that the better the sells, the more likely they'd release another nexus device in the future.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, you're not serious are you? I for one, am hoping Google bans Verizon from a Nexus release. This release has been nothing but fail.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

LexiconDevil said:


> I work in a phone retail and I actually happened to meet with the vz rep today and while she said she wasn't alowed to say anything, look for something from big red sometime late next week.


Congratulations, you're now the 42356786544567432 person who works for a Verizon store and heard another release date.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Lol, you're not serious are you? I for one, am hoping Google bans Verizon from a Nexus release. This release has been nothing but fail.


Yeah because that helps the Android platform. Last I checked the Nexus line hasn't been the most popular devices overall. They may be popular for the true Android fanatics and developers but they want the public to get in on them as well. Google won't be banning VzW from any future Nexus that's for sure.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

The reason I'm upset is because I'm American!! Nuff said!!!! 

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> The reason I'm upset is because I'm American!! Nuff said!!!!
> 
> Hope my signature isn't too offensive...


Americaaaa f$#k yeaaaa

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> The reason I'm upset is because I'm American!! Nuff said!!!!
> 
> Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


Haha yeah you would think Google would at least hook us up first (not necessarily the only ones first) but oh well. Not really Google's fault I guess it is VzW to blame.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

I think it's always funny when people say that. I'm American!!!! Woooooooooo!!!!! On the 17th I wish I was UKian.  (I know UKian isn't a word, but it's funny.)

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah because that helps the Android platform. Last I checked the Nexus line hasn't been the most popular devices overall. They may be popular for the true Android fanatics and developers but they want the public to get in on them as well. Google won't be banning VzW from any future Nexus that's for sure.


Yeah, because what they are doing now helps the Android platform. If they were at all concerned about the public, there would definitely be advertising to the general public more than they have.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Yeah, because what they are doing now helps the Android platform. If they were at all concerned about the public, there would definitely be advertising to the general public more than they have.


Google and Samsung could also be advertising the phone as well not just VzW. Apple has their own ads as does AT&T and Vzw and Sprint. So you can't put blame fully on VzW for the lack of ads.


----------



## BelacNongaw (Jul 25, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Google and Samsung could also be advertising the phone as well not just VzW. Apple has their own ads as does AT&T and Vzw and Sprint. So you can't put blame fully on VzW for the lack of ads.


I see your point and say this in jest, but how would the commercial end? "Hopefully coming to Verizon Wireless whenever they feel like it unless they really screw something else seriously up even worse and change their minds altogether. Heck, they don't even know when. But we promise its a totally sweet phone if you could only see for yourselves so please don't buy an iPhone 4s yet."


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> I don't know why everyone is getting worked up over the date. It has NEVER been announced. They said by the end of the year. Will they release it by then? Considering the state the phone was in when I last saw it. It's VERY likely in the next week or two. I'm even more concerned with people taking dates from people. Every week from now until the end of the year has been guessed. Of course they are gonna be right, and even be able to quote themselves. Bottom line, the phone will be out by the end of the year. Anything before December 30th is a bonus. (I consider the 31st the end of the year and they said before)


+1. Everyone is comparing this to European launch dates, and as far as I've read, only 1 carrier has it available there. Everyone else hasn't quite launched it yet (keep me honest here)

I get that people want the phone, but consumers don't understand the long, tedious, arduous process that is involved in releasing a phone.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

BelacNongaw said:


> I see your point and say this in jest, but how would the commercial end? "Hopefully coming to Verizon Wireless whenever they feel like it unless they really screw something else seriously up even worse and change their minds altogether. Heck, they don't even know when. But we promise its a totally sweet phone if you could only see for yourselves so please don't buy an iPhone 4s yet."


lol yeah this is true. They could always just say coming to VzW soon or something. I see what you mean though.


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Congratulations, you're now the 42356786544567432 person who works for a Verizon store and heard another release date.


 Sweet, what do I win?


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> I get that people want the phone, but consumers don't understand the long, tedious, arduous process that is involved in releasing a phone.


I don't care about them big words, I'm an American hot dang it. I want me some Nexus goodness in my hands. I'm wanna rub that ICS on my face. I wanna put it in my pocket. Feel its sweetness against my hip. I wanna butt dial a few people from that deliciously decadent screen. And they stoppin me from my fantasy. 

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Yeah, because what they are doing now helps the Android platform. If they were at all concerned about the public, there would definitely be advertising to the general public more than they have.


Google is not an OEM, nor a carrier. Why would they venture into advertising a device (which they do anyway) that directly competes with all the other OEMs????


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Google is not an OEM, nor a carrier. Why would they venture into advertising a device (which they do anyway) that directly competes with all the other OEMs????


They could use it to advertise Android since it has the newest version as well as the most pure version.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> They could use it to advertise Android since it has the newest version as well as the most pure version.


Agreed. They should be showing off some of the new cool features to get people to maybe switch to Android.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Who do you think made the ONLY commercials available for the Nexus? Google. It sure as hell wasn't Verizon. Google is the ONLY one advertising the Nexus so far. Not Verizon. At all. Period.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Who do you think made the ONLY commercials available for the Nexus? Google. It sure as hell wasn't Verizon. Google is the ONLY one advertising the Nexus so far. Not Verizon. At all. Period.


From a marketing stand point, it makes no sense to push this phone. Other than ICS, this phone offers nothing new to the general consumer, and the majority don't even care/care to understand what ICS means. You have to remember, we are the minority. We (who care about hardware, locked bootloaders, root, and software versions) make up a very small percentage of revenue. (VERY.)

Now, please don't come back with "Well they advertised the Razr and Rezound!". Both of those phones are more appealing to the majority, and WILL sell better than the GNex. The Razr is the thinnest smartphone to date; something that many, many people will want purely for comfort. (Do I have to mention the popularity of its predecessor?) And, the Rezound comes with beats audio, and a decent set of ear buds; something that will appeal to anyone who enjoys music.

Just bc we want THIS phone out of all the current options, doesn't mean ANYONE else does. Verizon, Samsung, and Google all know this. We're lucky to be getting a Nexus device in the first place.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Just to clarify, that doesn't mean they wont/shouldn't advertise this phone at all. Having the latest and greatest software is always something to market.

But, do you really think the normal Joe even knows if they have Froyo, or GB? Or the differences in Blur, Sense, or AOSP?


----------



## TellarHK (Sep 17, 2011)

I really have to wonder if Verizon and/or Samsung are trying to spike the Nexus launch at this point. They're invested in the Droid RAZR, and the Rezound, and they know that the Nexus has traditionally low sales figures and appeals to the crowd most likely to try and circumvent things like tethering fees and contract extensions. The longer this wait drags on, and the worse things start to look about it, the more I consider either getting a Rezound (once it's unlocked) or just sticking with my aging OG Droid for a few months more until a wave of new ICS devices hit. The Nexus sounds like a great phone, but between the lack of an SD card slot, the possible drop in storage to 16 gigs, and the admittedly weak specs for GPU performance - I just wonder if it might be better to wait. And I wonder how many of these doubts are possibly by design with Verizon.

The Rezound sounds like it's a fairly nice phone (though Beats is a non-factor to me) and it at least has an SD slot with an available extended battery.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> From a marketing stand point, it makes no sense to push this phone. Other than ICS, this phone offers nothing new to the general consumer, and the majority don't even care/care to understand what ICS means. You have to remember, we are the minority. We (who care about hardware, locked bootloaders, root, and software versions) make up a very small percentage of revenue. (VERY.)
> 
> Now, please don't come back with "Well they advertised the Razr and Rezound!". Both of those phones are more appealing to the majority, and WILL sell better than the GNex. The Razr is the thinnest smartphone to date; something that many, many people will want purely for comfort. (Do I have to mention the popularity of its predecessor?) And, the Rezound comes with beats audio, and a decent set of ear buds; something that will appeal to anyone who enjoys music.
> 
> Just bc we want THIS phone out of all the current options, doesn't mean ANYONE else does. Verizon, Samsung, and Google all know this. We're lucky to be getting a Nexus device in the first place.


Totally disagree. People want the latest and greatest. Right now they assume the razr and rezound are the newest thing going.

Its like saying people would buy the iPhone 4 instead of the 4S. They want new software with gimmicky things like face unlock or siri. If this phone had its own commercials it would sell very well IMO. Better than razr or rezound if they all came out at the same time.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Totally disagree. People want the latest and greatest. Right now they assume the razr and rezound are the newest thing going.
> 
> Its like saying people would buy the iPhone 4 instead of the 4S. They want new software with gimmicky things like face unlock or siri. If this phone had its own commercials it would sell very well IMO. Better than razr or rezound if they all came out at the same time.


My sister just got the ip4 instead of the 4s. It was cheaper and aside from siri (which is a bit of a joke) they're the same to everyone but people like you and me who know the hardware. The latest and greatest isn't always enough. 
But a counter point: the galaxy nexus has the best screen (highest resolution) of any phone, so it does have that to attract the attention of the general public.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> From a marketing stand point, it makes no sense to push this phone. Other than ICS, this phone offers nothing new to the general consumer, and the majority don't even care/care to understand what ICS means. You have to remember, we are the minority. We (who care about hardware, locked bootloaders, root, and software versions) make up a very small percentage of revenue. (VERY.)
> 
> Now, please don't come back with "Well they advertised the Razr and Rezound!". Both of those phones are more appealing to the majority, and WILL sell better than the GNex. The Razr is the thinnest smartphone to date; something that many, many people will want purely for comfort. (Do I have to mention the popularity of its predecessor?) And, the Rezound comes with beats audio, and a decent set of ear buds; something that will appeal to anyone who enjoys music.
> 
> Just bc we want THIS phone out of all the current options, doesn't mean ANYONE else does. Verizon, Samsung, and Google all know this. We're lucky to be getting a Nexus device in the first place.


Wait, i'm sorry. ICS doesn't implement a completely new OS with some great new features which WILL appeal to the "average joe.:" It's not being offered on a phone that is only slightly thicker than the Razr, but is contoured to fit the face better (and is actually more comfortable to hold against your head than the Razr is based on personal opinion). There's not a new Face Unlock option which a lot will find useful. There's not a new Panorama camera that people won't want. None of these features will appeal to the "average joe" at all. These are just three of A LOT of new features the average joe will enjoy. Yes, you're completely right. I'll subside to your obvious greater knowledge of the fact Google / Samsung are wanting to make the Nexus line of phones more appealing to the average consumer. I apologize.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> My sister just got the ip4 instead of the 4s. It was cheaper and aside from siri (which is a bit of a joke) they're the same to everyone but people like you and me who know the hardware. The latest and greatest isn't always enough.
> But a counter point: the galaxy nexus has the best screen (highest resolution) of any phone, so it does have that to attract the attention of the general public.


I did forget about the screen, that is a good selling point, but I also don't know if it's "enough" to make this phone the "phone to have".


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Wait, i'm sorry. ICS doesn't implement a completely new OS with some great new features which WILL appeal to the "average joe.:" It's not being offered on a phone that is only slightly thicker than the Razr, but is contoured to fit the face better (and is actually more comfortable to hold against your head than the Razr is based on personal opinion). There's not a new Face Unlock option which a lot will find useful. There's not a new Panorama camera that people won't want. None of these features will appeal to the "average joe" at all. Yes, you're completely right. I'll subside to your obvious greater knowledge of the fact Google / Samsung are wanting to make the Nexus line of phones more appealing to the average consumer. I apologize.


Lol. I didn't mean to upset you so much, I apologize. I was just stating my opinion as I saw it. This phone brings ICS, and with it, new features we haven't seen before. The camera is actually a huge reason I would like this phone.

But, I don't think that's enough to make the "average Joe" want this phone over a Razr, which already had a branded market before it was even released.

And for the record, I don't enjoy flame wars. I posted an opinion, you're welcome to post yours, and I will respect it. But sarcasm is unnecessary. Just slayin'..


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> My sister just got the ip4 instead of the 4s. It was cheaper and aside from siri (which is a bit of a joke) they're the same to everyone but people like you and me who know the hardware. The latest and greatest isn't always enough.
> But a counter point: the galaxy nexus has the best screen (highest resolution) of any phone, so it does have that to attract the attention of the general public.


Fair point, however if the IP4 and the IP4S were the same price which one would she have gotten? Now on top of that if the IP4 was on the shelf with IOS4 and the IP4S was there with IOS5 and they were both the same price, which would she get?

My point is, in reality I think people are smart enough to see the GNex and the Razr are not equal (as their prices would seem to insinuate). They are the same price, yet Gnex is running Windows 7 and Razr is running Windows Vista, most people are going to see that and they don't need to be a Android fanboy to see it.

IMO <This clears me from any and all flaming


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Lol. I didn't mean to upset you so much, I apologize. I was just stating my opinion as I saw it. This phone brings ICS, and with it, new features we haven't seen before. The camera is actually a huge reason I would like this phone.
> 
> But, I don't think that's enough to make the "average Joe" want this phone over a Razr, which already had a branded market before it was even released.
> 
> And for the record, I don't enjoy flame wars. I posted an opinion, you're welcome to post yours, and I will respect it. But sarcasm is unnecessary. Just slayin'..


Agreed no flaming.

I think the original point was that if Google/Verizon would advertise this phone like they have the Razr, "the average joe" would see that its is a better phone. Since they are not, it will obviously hinder sales. They could launch a huge marketing campaign in the coming weeks, and possibly make huge sales.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Fair point, however if the IP4 and the IP4S were the same price which one would she have gotten? Now on top of that if the IP4 was on the shelf with IOS4 and the IP4S was there with IOS5 and they were both the same price, which would she get?
> 
> My point is, in reality I think people are smart enough to see the GNex and the Razr are not equal (as their prices would seem to insinuate). They are the same price, yet Gnex is running Windows 7 and Razr is running Windows Vista, most people are going to see that and they don't need to be a Android fanboy to see it.
> 
> IMO <This clears me from any and all flaming


If they were the same she probably would have gotten the 4S because it's newer. I think this would be the same as the gnexus vs razr if they were very similar looking devices. However, some people will equate thinner with better. That and someone will think that kevlar means something special.


----------



## BelacNongaw (Jul 25, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> That and someone will think that kevlar means something special.


Yeah. "Here, try to shoot me in the head while I'm talking on my new razr. This is gonna be so cool...its bullet proof!"


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Honestly most of the android users I know are pretty knowledgable about their phone. They could atleast make an educated choice. Obviously if the GNex was out there would still be a market for the Razr. However I do think if the Gnex was out and it was advertised to show off some of its exclusive features because of its upgraded OS it would do better in sales than the Razr or Rezound.

I haven't held the Gnex in my hand yet, but to me the Razr isn't very comfortable to hold. If both were side by side some people would notice that IMO.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

BelacNongaw said:


> Yeah. "Here, try to shoot me in the head while I'm talking on my new razr. This is gonna be so cool...its bullet proof!"


The funny thing is, the outcome is probably what would be best....for everyone


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> They could use it to advertise Android since it has the newest version as well as the most pure version.


Google commands roughly 53% of the smartphone market here in the US, the next closest OS being iOS at ~29%.

I think the OS is past the point where you need to advertise it.

Also, you don't advertise an OS, you advertise a phone. An OS doesn't move units, a phone does.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Totally disagree. People want the latest and greatest. Right now they assume the razr and rezound are the newest thing going.
> 
> Its like saying people would buy the iPhone 4 instead of the 4S. They want new software with gimmicky things like face unlock or siri. If this phone had its own commercials it would sell very well IMO. Better than razr or rezound if they all came out at the same time.


No it wouldn't. The RAZR has the RAZR brand plus the slimmest LTE smartphone claim.

The Rezound has the Beats by Dre backing, which RESONATES with a lot of people. A hell of a lot of more people know what Beats are than they do HTC or Samsung (ok, maybe not Samsung) are. The poor Nexus (the superior of the 3 phones to me, and I've held/played with all 3) just doesn't have the marketing power the other 2 have. Sad but true.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Lol. I didn't mean to upset you so much, I apologize. I was just stating my opinion as I saw it. This phone brings ICS, and with it, new features we haven't seen before. The camera is actually a huge reason I would like this phone.
> 
> But, I don't think that's enough to make the "average Joe" want this phone over a Razr, which already had a branded market before it was even released.
> 
> And for the record, I don't enjoy flame wars. I posted an opinion, you're welcome to post yours, and I will respect it. But sarcasm is unnecessary. Just slayin'..


The phone doesn't bring any new features to the OS persay, it just integrates them into the OS.

- Facial unlock, apps have done it for awhile now.
- Panorama mode (phone specific, some had it. My 2 year old Omnia running WM had it)
- The screen ISN'T alone in having the highest resolution. It shares that distinction with the Rezound, also at 720p. And technically, since its a smaller screen, the Rezound has more PPI.
- NFC ???? Galaxy S

To me, the best thing about ICS is the polish that it gives the OS, stock. Until now, Google was content to let OEM's skin their OS. Now, ICS can be left unskinned, and is VERY slick and very polished. To me, its gonna be enough to take on iOS, from an esthetic point of view.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Salesman: This is the thinnest phone on the market, it is super fast.

Buyer: Very cool, whats the difference between it and this phone over here?

Salesman: That is a the Google phone, it has the newest Android Operating system. It is also very fast, although not as thin.

Buyer: It seems shaped weird...

Salesman: Yet the screen is curved

Buyer: Interesting, when is the Razr getting the new OS?

Salesman: That hasn't been announced yet, but we are told it will eventually get upgraded.

Buyer: Ok, well I think I will take the newer one.

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

They both have their own markets, yes some people will buy it because its thin. But I think the Gnex would do as good if not better if it were backed by the same marketing.

To the "average joe" it just looks like another phone that is available. They don't look at it like some super computer that they cannot handle and its strictly ment for "devs" and geeks. It looks like all the other phones, but it has one feature that tops all other IMO.

This is especially true if they came from a phone that still doesn't have GB. Yes many people don't know what GB is, but I guarantee you many more users know what it is than you might think. And they couldn't tell you what a ROM is.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Salesman: This is the thinnest phone on the market, it is super fast.
> 
> Buyer: Very cool, whats the difference between it and this phone over here?
> 
> ...


I agree that more people understand Gingerbread, Froyo, etc, but people dont buy based on these decisions.

If you think thats how a sale goes in a Verizon store, then you should walk into a store and observe for a little while. Its just simply not that way, and consumers don't ask those questions.


----------



## MetalWych (Aug 23, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> I agree that more people understand Gingerbread, Froyo, etc, but people dont buy based on these decisions.
> 
> If you think thats how a sale goes in a Verizon store, then you should walk into a store and observe for a little while. Its just simply not that way, and consumers don't ask those questions.


I totally agree. I was just at a Verizon store, checking out the Razr and the Rezound, and the salesman was trying hard to get me to walk out with "the best phone ever to grace Verizon...the Razr" (his exact words). I said I was waiting for the Gnex, and he said keep waiting. "I hope you like an old and outdated phone". I told him that I would very much enjoy it.

Verizon is heavily pushing the Razr, and its working. I saw 5 people leave with one.

Now, I will say that both the Razr and the Rezound felt nice in the hand. Both were lighter than my DX2. The Razr was a little thinner and the Rezound was a little thicker, but they both have a nice feel to them. And the screen and pics on the Rezound were fantastic (ok, I was inside a building and not in the sunlight).

I just hope the Gnex gets released soon. I am tired of waiting for this device.

Sent from my DX2 running powerboosted Eclipse 1.3


----------



## Mrwirez (Jun 19, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> PydePyper said the word that he's heard is that there's only gonna be a 32gb version on Verizon. The 16gb one is for for engineering only. Lets actually wait til the product is in stores before all this hate towards it and VZW ensues


Really? I hope it is 32.. I have 20 on my D2G.. Vzw deserves a little trashing. They branded it and added apps, besides being very late to party.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

I think the biggest selling point for the Nexus isn't what it will have, but what it won't have....bloatware. Most of my friends that have Android's think root is what keeps a tree planted firmly in the ground and they all have one thing in common. They hate all the BS that Verizon forces down their throats. I think that is a huge selling point for the phone. I don't really think the minimal difference in thinness between the Razor and Nexus is that big a deal to most people. I also don't think most people are big enough "music snobs" (excuse the term) to be able to tell the difference between the stock music player and anything the Rezound has to offer.

I also agree with the person who said it all depends on what the VZW rep wants you to buy.


----------



## diablospeed (Oct 7, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Droid RAZR, on time. HTC Rezound, on time. Galaxy Nexus, who freakin knows. This will be the last phone I am going to buy on Verizon. I'm going Prepaid after my contract is up. I like fishing and hunting and video games too much to be worried about this kinda bull. When it gets here it gets here. Better yet I may just go iPhone. At least you know when the damn thing is coming, because they want happy customers, and you know how much the damn thing is gonna cost. Screw all this damn fragmentation. Rant over, maybe...
> 
> Hope my signature isn't too offensive...


Did you say the iPhone release was on time? IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE THE 5. You people crack me up. Stop worrying about things that you can't control and just buy the damn phone when it comes out.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

BelacNongaw said:


> Yeah. "Here, try to shoot me in the head while I'm talking on my new razr. This is gonna be so cool...its bullet proof!"


Is anyone all that confident that somewhere some idiot won't try that?


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

I would try it. But not against mine or anyone else's face. But yeah I would love to shoot a Razr.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Mrwirez said:


> Really? I hope it is 32.. I have 20 on my D2G.. Vzw deserves a little trashing. They branded it and added apps, besides being very late to party.


Very late to what party exactly ???? The phone is out for ONE carrier in the UK right now....


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> I think the biggest selling point for the Nexus isn't what it will have, but what it won't have....bloatware. Most of my friends that have Android's think root is what keeps a tree planted firmly in the ground and they all have one thing in common. They hate all the BS that Verizon forces down their throats. I think that is a huge selling point for the phone. I don't really think the minimal difference in thinness between the Razor and Nexus is that big a deal to most people. I also don't think most people are big enough "music snobs" (excuse the term) to be able to tell the difference between the stock music player and anything the Rezound has to offer.
> 
> I also agree with the person who said it all depends on what the VZW rep wants you to buy.


They won't be able to tell the difference much, but they WILL BE ABLE to brag to their friends that they've got the Beats and that they're camera is 8 Megs and not 5. Most people buy phones based on bragging rights, not actual performance/quality. They assume the specs = performance, which us more educated people know is not necessarily true.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

diablospeed said:


> Did you say the iPhone release was on time? IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE THE 5. You people crack me up. Stop worrying about things that you can't control and just buy the damn phone when it comes out.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


You people???? What's that supposed to mean??????


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> They won't be able to tell the difference much, but they WILL BE ABLE to brag to their friends that they've got the Beats and that they're camera is 8 Megs and not 5. Most people buy phones based on bragging rights, not actual performance/quality. They assume the specs = performance, which us more educated people know is not necessarily true.


Sadly you are right about the bragging thing. I think everyone I know that has an iPhone, has it just to brag they have an iPhone. I ask what is so great about it and they just say its awesome cause its an iPhone. If Apple took a rock and imprinted their logo on it half my friends would buy it to brag they have an iRock.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

I for one hope.they.don't advertise at all, it'l make it easier to find on launch day. All you people who care.about the popularity of the phone are in this for the wrong reason, probably got caught up in the hype and are part of the zomg nexus crowd.

In all honesty I think the bionic/razr/rezound is a better consumer phone then the gnexus anyways.so I understand the.reasoning.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> - The screen ISN'T alone in having the highest resolution. It shares that distinction with the Rezound, also at 720p. And technically, since its a smaller screen, the Rezound has more PPI.


You say you've used all three phones; how is the rezound screen. I read someone said of was shit compared to the Nexus but they were probably biased.

Also, it's 'per se' not persay. It's Latin.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> They won't be able to tell the difference much, but they WILL BE ABLE to brag to their friends that they've got the Beats and that they're camera is 8 Megs and not 5. Most people buy phones based on bragging rights, not actual performance/quality. They assume the specs = performance, which us more educated people know is not necessarily true.


This. As I stated before, people pay triple the cost for anything that has an apple logo on it for 'status'. Period.

Don't give the public too much credit. A co-worker of mine just went out to buy an iPhone 4S, couldn't find one, and bought a 4 bc "they're like the same thing". She didn't know any of the differences at all. I asked her why she wanted an iPhone and she said "bc it's the best phone". I again, asked why, and she replied "bc it is".

Granted this girl isn't a scholar, but I have a billion other examples that happen on a daily basis.

Back to the topic, the Razr and Rezound will both make you look cooler than the GNex when you're standing at the mall waiting on your bubble tea.

(Opinion, not fact.)

Edit: Hahaha, the eyePhone episode of Futurama is on.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> This. As I stated before, people pay triple the cost for anything that has an apple logo on it for 'status'. Period.
> 
> Don't give the public too much credit. A co-worker of mine just went out to buy an iPhone 4S, couldn't find one, and bought a 4 bc "they're like the same thing". She didn't know any of the differences at all. I asked her why she wanted an iPhone and she said "bc it's the best phone". I again, asked why, and she replied "bc it is".


It's like some weird cult I'm glad I'm not apart of ... They are all coached to say the iPhone is better but cannot point to a single reason why. My one friend once told the iPhone better was because Android didn't have Plants vs Zombies. Other than that is always the iPhone is better cause "its awesome," "Apple makes it", and my all time favorite cause "its easy to use"


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> It's like some weird cult I'm glad I'm not apart of ... They are all coached to say the iPhone is better but cannot point to a single reason why. My one friend once told the iPhone better was because Android didn't have Plants vs Zombies. Other than that is always the iPhone is better cause "its awesome," "Apple makes it", and my all time favorite cause "its easy to use"


I like how people say it's better because of reason "x" when that's a feature pretty much every phone out has as well. iSheep never cease to amaze me.

Just like a vast majority of them believe they have a 4G phone because it's called the iPhone 4 and 4S.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> I for one hope.they.don't advertise at all, it'l make it easier to find on launch day. All you people who care.about the popularity of the phone are in this for the wrong reason, probably got caught up in the hype and are part of the zomg nexus crowd.
> 
> In all honesty I think the bionic/razr/rezound is a better consumer phone then the gnexus anyways.so I understand the.reasoning.


+1. Someone finally mentioned the bionic. The phones is snappier.. than rzr and rezound.. i personally feel the rezound is a brick insize (u guys seen extended batt??? Uhggg) and quite laggy in animation. To me. Rzr too thin.. colors washed out..speaker sucks..rezound too thick. Stuttery and bloated out.. beats by dre effects can be set phone wide without that junk software on rzr and bionic... and bionic is getting much needed patch... bionic 32gb.. gnex 16.. with weak gpu.. no sd... and curved isnt very catchy to the public. Imho.. plus bionic.. albeit been out longer has outsold rezound and rzr combined ... my bionic purchase feeling better n better.. poor gnex







they kilt it....

Sent from my droid.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> +1. Someone finally mentioned the bionic. The phones is snappier.. than rzr and rezound.. i personally feel the rezound is a brick insize (u guys seen extended batt??? Uhggg) and quite laggy in animation. To me. Rzr too thin.. colors washed out..speaker sucks..rezound too thick. Stuttery and bloated out.. beats by dre effects can be set phone wide without that junk software on rzr and bionic... and bionic is getting much needed patch... bionic 32gb.. gnex 16.. with weak gpu.. no sd... and curved isnt very catchy to the public. Imho.. plus bionic.. albeit been out longer has outsold rezound and rzr combined ... my bionic purchase feeling better n better.. poor gnex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bionic is crap. Move along... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I kiiiiid, I kiiiiiiid!!


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Bionic is crap. Move along... ¯_(ツ)_/¯ I kiiiiid, I kiiiiiiid!!


Shrug.. ill get flamed for this.. but its snappiest and most well rounded lte phone out.







patch will confirm.. very dissapointed in gnex bugs and low storage.. very .. i had my money in hand.. oh well

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

Can't freaking wait to get my paws on this thing


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Shrug.. ill get flamed for this.. but its snappiest and most well rounded lte phone out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bugs? Low storage?

Bugs are really only a rumor. Some pretty reliable sources have said the phone is and has been ready. Others have said there are bugs.

Low storage? You do know we will be getting the 32gb version right? Do you need more than 32gb? If so then yes it is too low for you.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

the bionic is a very nice peice of hardware... even better when some of the software issues get worked out. I'll be picking up the gnex for two main reasons. I've got an available upgrade and vzw is finally getting a nexus. I'm currently on a fascinate with ICS... aosp ICS is awesome! The bionic will come back into play as soon as I get a new sim card...

Sent from my Delicious Fasinate Ice Cream Sandwhich!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> +1. Someone finally mentioned the bionic. The phones is snappier.. than rzr and rezound.. i personally feel the rezound is a brick insize (u guys seen extended batt??? Uhggg) and quite laggy in animation. To me. Rzr too thin.. colors washed out..speaker sucks..rezound too thick. Stuttery and bloated out.. beats by dre effects can be set phone wide without that junk software on rzr and bionic... and bionic is getting much needed patch... bionic 32gb.. gnex 16.. with weak gpu.. no sd... and curved isnt very catchy to the public. Imho.. plus bionic.. albeit been out longer has outsold rezound and rzr combined ... my bionic purchase feeling better n better.. poor gnex they kilt it....
> 
> Sent from my droid.


Bionic is so last week.. lol, jk.

But enjoy that locked bootloader. Maybe in 9 months you can have 2nd-init too!


----------



## BelacNongaw (Jul 25, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Bionic is so last week.. lol, jk.
> 
> But enjoy that locked bootloader. Maybe in 9 months you can have 2nd-init too!


Bionic had second-init 2 days after it was released. Fyi.


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

Locked bootloader = instant fail.
If I wanted to deal with that kind of nonsense I would just buy an iPhone and be done with it.
That being said once the gnex does get released its going to be the phone to beat. Developer support is going to be off the reservation on this phone and the lackluster gpu will soon be forgotten about. Doesn't matter if you love it or hate it, you have to admit that every single aosp rom and kernel will be available on this phone first and that goes along way. 
I was foolish enough to pick up a Dx2 on release day and damn, what a disappointed feeling. Developer support? Yea right. Motoblur? That piece of crap couldn't even run Pandora without force closing in less then 5 minutes. Lucky for me bestbuy let me return this miserable brick of a phone for a thunderbolt and presto! Roms for days with almost 0 stability issues.
As far as I'm concerned I will never buy another Motorola device .... unless of course they unlock their bootloader. Then I might think about it. Until then, bring on the gnex baby! Its going to the the king for some time.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## Lodingi (Sep 10, 2011)

I guess time will tell, but for me that warm and fuzzy feeling is starting to fade a bit. I sure hope it returns once this device is released.

Sent from my Blackberry Charge using Tapatalk.


----------



## BelacNongaw (Jul 25, 2011)

evolution said:


> Locked bootloader = instant fail.
> If I wanted to deal with that kind of nonsense I would just buy an iPhone and be done with it.
> That being said once the gnex does get released its going to be the phone to beat. Developer support is going to be off the reservation on this phone and the lackluster gpu will soon be forgotten about. Doesn't matter if you love it or hate it, you have to admit that every single aosp rom and kernel will be available on this phone first and that goes along way.
> I was foolish enough to pick up a Dx2 on release day and damn, what a disappointed feeling. Developer support? Yea right. Motoblur? That piece of crap couldn't even run Pandora without force closing in less then 5 minutes. Lucky for me bestbuy let me return this miserable brick of a phone for a thunderbolt and presto! Roms for days with almost 0 stability issues.
> ...


Oh I agree gnex will be the phone for dev...even the verizon redheaded stepchild version. I was just correcting facts. Its great that we have choice with android and I'm happily sticking with my bionic.

I had the dx2 as well. Man what a turd. The original dx performs better than that!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

BelacNongaw said:


> Bionic had second-init 2 days after it was released. Fyi.


I believe it. Thanks for the info.
If you couldn't tell, I haven't been following it's development. I haven't even been following my own phones development.

Regardless, whether it has 2nd-init or not, I don't want a locked bootloader.
Kind of done with Motorola Mobility.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I believe it. Thanks for the info.
> If you couldn't tell, I haven't been following it's development. I haven't even been following my own phones development.
> 
> Regardless, whether it has 2nd-init or not, I don't want a locked bootloader.
> Kind of done with Motorola Mobility.


This. I really think when people say "This", that's awesome!! Anyhoo, any Moto phone is dead to me. Unlock a bootloader, then we're on to something. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

And the Ice Cream Keyboard is awesome!!!!!™


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Shrug.. ill get flamed for this.. but its snappiest and most well rounded lte phone out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard to be disappointed in the bugs of a phone that isn't even out yet. Chances are if there are bugs, they're working on them before the release. 
And if 32CB isn't enough storage for you, what do you do with all other phones. If I'm not mistaken, 64GB microSD cards aren't commercially available yet.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

evolution said:


> Locked bootloader = instant fail....
> 
> ...As far as I'm concerned I will never buy another Motorola device .... unless of course they unlock their bootloader. Then I might think about it. Until then, bring on the gnex baby! Its going to the the king for some time.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


This. Same reason I ditched the Atrix.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Veridor said:


> This. Same reason I ditched the Atrix.


+1. I also ditched the Atrix after 28ish days. No longer will I buy Motorola until they realize they aren't encrypting files for the CIA. It's just a phone that WE pay for!


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Bionic is so last week.. lol, jk.
> 
> But enjoy that locked bootloader. Maybe in 9 months you can have 2nd-init too!


And u enjoy ur no adobe flash. Volume bugged... 16gb of which you'll see 12.. no sd card access, ffc at a 90 degree angle to look at you for facechat dumbed down nexus. And u dont even know if it will be bl unlocked. You dont think big red wont put it the beats to ur all mighty nexus? Think again fool.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> And u enjoy ur no adobe flash. Volume bugged... 16gb of which you'll see 12.. no sd card access, ffc at a 90 degree angle to look at you for facechat dumbed down nexus. And u dont even know if it will be bl unlocked. You dont think big red wont put it the beats to ur all mighty nexus? Think again fool.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


We are getting 32gb, flash is set for support on ICS in the next few weeks(last one they will support officially), not all phones are suffering from the volume bug. And there is already a bootloader unlock set up if it comes locked down.

Next.


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> And u enjoy ur no adobe flash. Volume bugged... 16gb of which you'll see 12.. no sd card access, ffc at a 90 degree angle to look at you for facechat dumbed down nexus. And u dont even know if it will be bl unlocked. You dont think big red wont put it the beats to ur all mighty nexus? Think again fool.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Who peed in your Wheaties?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> And u enjoy ur no adobe flash. Volume bugged... 16gb of which you'll see 12.. no sd card access, ffc at a 90 degree angle to look at you for facechat dumbed down nexus. And u dont even know if it will be bl unlocked. You dont think big red wont put it the beats to ur all mighty nexus? Think again fool.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Woah, we don't need this at RootzWiki. If you want to be like this, PM me and I'll let you know what site is for this kind of behavior. Don't want the Galaxy Nexus? Then get out of the Galaxy Nexus forum.

And everyone should quit acting like they know everything about this phone. It's not even been released yet.


----------



## Maniac2k (Aug 28, 2011)

Get over your bad self. Your comment is no different. Sheesh.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Calm down please. No need to get any infractions. Stay respectful please. Will clean thread if needed.


----------



## Mrwirez (Jun 19, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> You people???? What's that supposed to mean??????


Haha.. I got that.


----------



## Mrwirez (Jun 19, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Shrug.. ill get flamed for this.. but its snappiest and most well rounded lte phone out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The volume bug is on the HSPA+ [international phone].. We don't know about the LTE version, because Verizon is being Verizon -VERY _[ahem]_ THOROUGH..

P.S. I just read from another source there will be 16 and 32 GB.


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

Mrwirez said:


> P.S. I just read from another source there will be 16 and 32 GB.


Google page says 32GB again. No 16GB this time.

http://www.google.com/nexus/#/tech-specs


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> Sadly you are right about the bragging thing. I think everyone I know that has an iPhone, has it just to brag they have an iPhone. I ask what is so great about it and they just say its awesome cause its an iPhone. If Apple took a rock and imprinted their logo on it half my friends would buy it to brag they have an iRock.


Aint that the truth!


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> And u enjoy ur no adobe flash. Volume bugged... 16gb of which you'll see 12.. no sd card access, ffc at a 90 degree angle to look at you for facechat dumbed down nexus. And u dont even know if it will be bl unlocked. You dont think big red wont put it the beats to ur all mighty nexus? Think again fool.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Lol. Yep that sums it up. Just ... Lol.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> And u enjoy ur no adobe flash. Volume bugged... 16gb of which you'll see 12.. no sd card access, ffc at a 90 degree angle to look at you for facechat dumbed down nexus. And u dont even know if it will be bl unlocked. You dont think big red wont put it the beats to ur all mighty nexus? Think again fool.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


32gb.. but I would be fine with 16gb. Luckily I have a computer, Netflix, Google Music, and primarily listen to Pandora rather than download my own music.

I'm not a girl, so facechat is something I won't be partaking in.

And if by some miracle of the wireless gods VZW does end up locking the phone, then atleast I'll still have an AOSP, blur/sense/touchwiz free, untouched (other than the 2 bloat apps) phone with ICS NOW, rather than sometime "next year".

I'm not saying that this phone is the best phone ever made. What I am saying is it's better than any Motorola on the market.

*IMO* Meaning what I want in a phone, not what you want... brah.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

What is face chat?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> What is face chat?


Honestly no idea, just assumed he meant video chat via Skype or something.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha, i don't see why you couldn't do that on the gnex...


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Be prepared for a release around Christmas. Sorry to say but Verizon is pushing it back bc they can't get there bloat to work.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

papi92 said:


> Be prepared for a release around Christmas. Sorry to say but Verizon is pushing it back bc they can't get there bloat to work.


Trololololo


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Not trolling this time. Just passing on bad news.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

papi92 said:


> Not trolling this time. Just passing on bad news.


Pics or gtfo.

Lol, jk. But seriously, source?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> And u enjoy ur no adobe flash. Volume bugged... 16gb of which you'll see 12.. no sd card access, ffc at a 90 degree angle to look at you for facechat dumbed down nexus. And u dont even know if it will be bl unlocked. You dont think big red wont put it the beats to ur all mighty nexus? Think again fool.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Sounds like buyers remorse from getting robbed by Motorola with the Bionic.

Oh and also you mad bro? ;-)

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

papi92 said:


> Not trolling this time. Just passing on bad news.


Move along troll, the readers here know better. There are no issues with Verizon apps.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

adamd1169 said:


> Who peed in your Wheaties?


 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I did. Sorry..


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Move along troll, the readers here know better. There are no issues with Verizon apps.


Troll is the funniest thing I've ever heard of!!!!!!!


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Sounds like buyers remorse from getting robbed by Motorola with the Bionic.
> 
> Oh and also you mad bro? ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


More than satisfied, actually. Phone is beast.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> You say you've used all three phones; how is the rezound screen. I read someone said of was shit compared to the Nexus but they were probably biased.
> 
> Also, it's 'per se' not persay. It's Latin.


The Rezound screen isn't that bad. Its just, not sexy like a Nexus screen. The RAZR has the AMOLED, but crappy resolution. The Rezound has the 720p resolution, but older screen tech. The Nexus takes the best of both =)

It is REALLY gorgeous, trust.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Face chat = Facetime, but you know, for trolls =P


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> There are no issues with Verizon apps.


Bahahahaha


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> More than satisfied, actually. Phone is beast.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


It was beast...when they announced it in January ;-).

P.S. I'm just messing with you. Its just phones lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

papi92 said:


> Not trolling this time. Just passing on bad news.


i think i figured out why you linked your paypal account. u want us to pay for your education right?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Bahahahaha


Lol, not to be taken literal of course! You knew what I meant =P


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Lol, not to be taken literal of course! You knew what I meant =P


I was afraid I was the only one to get your sarcasm. VZWs apps suck.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> It was beast...when they announced it in January ;-).
> 
> P.S. I'm just messing with you. Its just phones lol.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


That phone is tushy and you know it. Jacktushy!!!! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

go read Blackman X's twitter. He knows more because he works at google


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> i think i figured out why you linked your paypal account. u want us to pay for your education right?


Sorry my education is paid for. Full ride for football. You can look me up if you want. I'll give you my name and college


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

And I used to dev. Gave up when I bought a dx and now a bionic


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Perhaps you could use that education to explain why you believe Blackman X has ever worked for google, or maybe explain why you needed 3 posts to get one point across


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that you had to stop developing when you purchased your DX. I feel your pain, it really is a hassle isn't it?

If only there was something Motorola could do to make things easier for us.... oh wait.


----------



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

papi92 said:


> Be prepared for a release around Christmas. Sorry to say but Verizon is pushing it back bc they can't get there bloat to work.


PydePypper and P3droid made a reference this morning on twitter that the date has been delayed from Dec 8th


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yoyoche said:


> PydePypper and P3droid made a reference this morning on twitter that the date has been delayed from Dec 8th


I'm really close to just being over this phone. This is getting to be just dumb.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm really close to just being over this phone. This is getting to be just dumb.


Agreed this phone is starring to morph into the bionic release. I'm getting over the phone with each passing day . If ics gets ported for my device before release there is really no point.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Every other day, someone starts a post with a new "confirmed release date"... Just stop it. Nobody has anything confirmed, you're all just getting guesses from other people, and passing them off as "official".


----------



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Every other day, someone starts a post with a new "confirmed release date"... Just stop it. Nobody has anything confirmed, you're all just getting guesses from other people, and passing them off as "official".


Not trying to pass off any release date, just sharing information. I too am disappointed in the lack of a hard date from Verizon. Was super stoked about this phone, unfortunately like most of you that excitement is starting to wane. But I will have this phone, just not soon enough for me or you.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

papi92 said:


> Sorry my education is paid for. Full ride for football. You can look me up if you want. I'll give you my name and college


Yes please...

What school are you going to play for? Better be UF or GTFO (i kid i kid)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> Agreed this phone is starring to morph into the bionic release. I'm getting over the phone with each passing day . If ics gets ported for my device before release there is really no point.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


Yeah between VzW ruining this launch and the issues found in the UK I'm getting to the point where I might pass and see what is in the works. I like my TBolt I'm just sick of the lack of good AOSP ROMs and sick of having to worry about the battery. Bah this sucks!


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah between VzW ruining this launch and the issues found in the UK I'm getting to the point where I might pass and see what is in the works. I like my TBolt I'm just sick of the lack of good AOSP ROMs and sick of having to worry about the battery. Bah this sucks!


Vicious' MIUI ROM brought my battery life up a ton


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> Vicious' MIUI ROM brought my battery life up a ton


As nice as MIUI is with themes and stuff just not into the whole iOS style it brings.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

That's what they want. They want us to give up on this phone. #occupygalaxynexus


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> That's what they want. They want us to give up on this phone. #occupygalaxynexus


Let others give up on it. I'm getting it either way. However, I wish we had a release date instead of everyone contradicting each other every single day.


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

I wish. I'm at the University of Akron. My name is Anthony "AJ" Fox. Lol I got a couple offers pulled bc I busted my foot last year.


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

And this phones hardware is really nothing special. What we are buying is an unlocked google device with new os. It will never get locked and its easy to dev more. Also there will be a ton of developers buying this phone. So yes that why I'm excited. I love roms and flashing roms everyday  and sorry if you think I'm trolling. I talk to people who have a nexus cough tbh. I just pass information that I'm allowed too.


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

papi92 said:


> And this phones hardware is really nothing special. What we are buying is an unlocked google device with new os. It will never get locked and its easy to dev more. Also there will be a ton of developers buying this phone. So yes that why I'm excited. I love roms and flashing roms everyday  and sorry if you think I'm trolling. I talk to people who have a nexus cough tbh. I just pass information that I'm allowed too.


Honestly, don't care who has the device or who is "in the know". If Google, Samsung or Verizon doesn't say it then the rumors are all false. Period.


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

I actually agree with that view entirely. We hear many conflicting things even from otherwise reliable sources and the story can change daily. I don't put much stock in any of it myself either.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I JUST WANT A *#!$&#[email protected] GALAXY NEXUS!!!!!


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> i think i figured out why you linked your paypal account. u want us to pay for your education right?


LMAO. GG


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> I JUST WANT A *#!&#[email protected] GALAXY NEXUS!!!!!


Hahajajahahajaja!!!!!!!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

CellZealot said:


> I actually agree with that view entirely. We hear many conflicting things even from otherwise reliable sources and the story can change daily. I don't put much stock in any of it myself either.


I'm done buying into anything till VzW actually announces it themselves. No more screenshots from VzW systems or this ad or that b.s.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm done buying into anything till VzW actually announces it themselves. No more screenshots from VzW systems or this ad or that b.s.


I agree my good man.

I DONT CARE ABOUT THAT BEATS ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm done buying into anything till VzW actually announces it themselves. No more screenshots from VzW systems or this ad or that b.s.


I never bought into any of that. I won't hold VZW to a date until they come out and announce that date themselves.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

papi92 said:


> I wish. I'm at the University of Akron. My name is Anthony "AJ" Fox. Lol I got a couple offers pulled bc I busted my foot last year.


well good luck. really hope the foot heals.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I never bought into any of that. I won't hold VZW to a date until they come out and announce that date themselves.


Yeah that's what I mean. I want it straight from the source.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I predict I'll have ICS on my device before this damn thing gets launched.

LOL..


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like a 2nd thread we can close tomorrow.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Nooooooooppooo


----------



## rabidpencil (Dec 1, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah that's what I mean. I want it straight from the source.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


Didn't they say "November" in the announcement though?


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I am tho guessing at when this device will be released ,lol. I no its not getting the google wallet and that doesnt really affect me to not get itwhen it is released . I did read another "rumor" tho that does bother me.I havent really seen anything posted in the threads about and was wondering if anyone can hopefully say its not true. The "rumor" I read mentioned that the bootloader was gunno be locked I took it to me as like the dx for example. Say it aint't so ,,,,or better yet has anyone read from a reliable source it will still be like other nexus bootloaders and not locked? Thanks for info


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

davidnc said:


> I am tho guessing at when this device will be released ,lol. I no its not getting the google wallet and that doesnt really affect me to not get itwhen it is released . I did read another "rumor" tho that does bother me.I havent really seen anything posted in the threads about and was wondering if anyone can hopefully say its not true. The "rumor" I read mentioned that the bootloader was gunno be locked I took it to me as like the dx for example. Say it aint't so ,,,,or better yet has anyone read from a reliable source it will still be like other nexus bootloaders and not locked? Thanks for info


locked but unlockable.


----------

